# Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!



## DER SUPER ANGLER (16. Juni 2009)

Habe mich einmal nach einem Futterboot umgeschaut und das billigste das ich gefunden habe kostet 250€!!!  

Futterboote sind auch nicht viel anders als ein Modellboot nur das es einen Servo mehr hat und eine Futterschale.

Könnte man ein Boot billig selber bauen, z.b. aus einem RC Boot??


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Hier sind diverse Selberbau-Threads unterwegs, die Kosten sind dabei allerdings wirklich beachtlich. Ich denke Futterboote sind so teuer, weil sie in Kleinstauflagen hergestellt werden.


----------



## teddy88 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Boardsuche^^

mfg ted


----------



## Lupus (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Futterboote kosten viel Geld sind aber nicht teuer! Will heißen das wenn du vernümpftiges Material verbauern möchtest as auch seinen Zweck erfüllt, musst du wirklich viel Geld für den ganzen technischen Schnik Schnak ausgeben!

Ein Händler der sowas produziert muss dazu noch Garantie und Personalkosten tragen! Die Rümpfe der guten Boote werden in Asien gefertigt (oder eben hier für viel Geld)hier fallen Trhohe Transportkosten an!
Ich kenne kein  einziges Gutes Futterboot unter 400.- und ich glaube fast alle Boote auf dem Markt gesehen zu haben bzw. einen Artikel zum Boot gelesen zu haben!

Ich habe selbst mit einem Kumpel 2 Boote gebaut und es ist bei einem Versuch geblieben. Es ist einfach nicht viel günstger mal vom enormen Zeitaufwand abgesehen!


----------



## kingralphder1 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

also ich muss sagen son ding braucht keiner wirklich . Es ging immer ohne und es wird auch immer ohne futterboot gehen . Vorallem wenn man überlegt für nen "spielzeug" soviel geld auszugeben . Ich würde das geld niemals für son ding ausgeben , nichtmal wenns die für 50 euro geben würde . Die ganze technik wird immer mehr - die fische werden dadurch auch nicht mehr . Genau wie echolote , auf nem normalen see braucht man sowas nicht . Dadurch werden immer und immer mehr fische gefangen als irgend jemand braucht ! Vorallem dann immer die typen die die fische nur fangen um sie sich anzugucken und wieder rein setzen . Entweder ich esse auch den fisch oder ich suche mir nen anderes hobby . Das ist für mich nur quälerei !
-meine meinung -


----------



## Carras (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Hi,

ich meine auf Carpheart gesehen zu haben, daß es demnächst ein Futterbott für unter 100.-€ geben soll.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Du hast recht es gibt Bald ein Futterboot unter 100€!!!

Hier der Link: http://www.carpheart.de/news.php?NewsID=420

Gibt es aber noch nicht zu kaufen #6


----------



## Nick_A (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Jupp....hier:

KLICK MICH


----------



## Nick_A (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Upps ... zu langsam gewesen :q :q


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Ein bisschen ja, macht aber nix  #6#6


----------



## Student (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Ich hab vor kurzem ein chinesisches Futterboot gesehen und muss sagen, dass ich dort meine teuren Boilies nicht reinlegen würde  - Die kommen sicherlich zum Grund des Sees: Aber wo und wann, das entscheidet nicht derjenige an der Fernbedienung *g*

Soll heißen: Das sah schon sehr wackelig aus...


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Vielleicht gibt es ja mal ein Video über dieses Futterboot, dann könnte man ja sich das Verhalten auf dem Wasser anschauen.

Hast aber Recht ich hab auch schon Boote gesehen die kurz vor dem umkippen waren!!  :q:q


----------



## colognecarp (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Ich hab einmal versucht über das Futterbot was auf carpheart mehr heraus zu bekommen, bin da aber leider gescheitert. ich weis nicht wo die ihre quellen her haben aber groß werbung im netz oder sonst eine ankündigung bei der Firma habe ich nicht gesehen. weis vieleicht jemand mehr ?


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

gibts nun sogar beim discounter Plus mit Finanzierungsmöglichkeit ... aber kostet auch 250 EUR


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Ich glaube du hat dich verguckt das Boot kostet beim Plus 300€!

|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## wels1991 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Futterboote sind eifach verdammt, teuer eines mit allem 1600euro=2000fr mit dem kauf ich mir ein occasion auto bei uns!!!! wo kriege ich ein billiges ?


----------



## Carp Hunter 21 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Futterboot-S...918980790?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item2a1f9c90b6

hier mal eins für 91€ aber auf ebay als auktion wenn ihr es haben wollt müsst ihr euch beeilehn nur noch 5 tage


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Baitboat-Fut...757667732?pt=RC_Modellbau&hash=item4d02b17b94

hier noch für 11€ aber nur zu köder ausbringen


----------



## Captain.Chaos (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Ich als langjähriger powerboatmodellbauer würde behaupten, dass die karpfenangler mal wieder abgezogen werden. Ein solches futterboot besteht aus sehr billigen teilen und Materialien. 
Ich würde 150 bis Max 200 für ein solches  komplettpaket bezahlen. Nicht mehr 

Ps: ich würde es aus Resten im Keller an einem Nachmittag zusammen basteln und nicht kaufen


----------



## Backfire (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*



Captain.Chaos schrieb:


> Ich als langjähriger powerboatmodellbauer würde behaupten, dass die karpfenangler mal wieder abgezogen werden. Ein solches futterboot besteht aus sehr billigen teilen und Materialien.
> Ich würde 150 bis Max 200 für ein solches  komplettpaket bezahlen. Nicht mehr
> 
> Ps: ich würde es aus Resten im Keller an einem Nachmittag zusammen basteln und nicht kaufen



Genauso isses. Ich bin vor gut 25 Jahren Rennboote der Klassen FSR-E < 2Kg und F1-E >1Kg gefahren und weiß so ungefähr was der Kram kostet. Selbst wenn es ne Kleinserie ist, so einen Rumpf laminiert der handwerklich begabte Chinese in ein paar Minuten für umgerechnet einen Euro fuffzich.
Anlage mit Servos 10€ im Einkauf. Motor 50 cent, Akku 4€.
Ich habe leider nicht mehr die Möglichkeiten, die ich mal hatte (kein Bastelkeller mehr), aber ich werde spätestens im Winter so ein Boot bauen.
Mir gehts da aber nicht um das Ausbringen von Futter, sondern eher um das Auslegen von Waller-Montagen und evtl. die Montage eines Echolots.
1981 habe ich in Dänemark bereits ein Sperrholz-Boot zum ausbringen meiner Montagen genutzt. War noch nicht perfekt, hat aber funktioniert.
Diesmal bin ich mit meiner Planung noch nicht so weit, aber ich denke an einen Doppelrumpf mit Schwimmkörpern aus PVC-Rohr. Pro Rumpf ein 540er Motor und ein Doppelruder. Da die Servos ja auch nicht mehr die Welt kosten, werde ich auf ein Rudergestänge verzichten und mit 2 Servos und Y-Kabel arbeiten. Zu groß darf die Sache ja auch nicht werden, ich dachte da an max. 60cm Breite und 80cm Länge (sollte auf einen Autorücksitz passen).
Auf alle Fälle muss es robust und auch wirklich wasserdicht werden (ich hab schon Weltmeisterboote versinken sehen (und hab mir 20 Mark verdient als ich das Ding wieder vom Grund hochgeholt hab)). Funkstörung oder Ausfall mitten auf dem Fluss ist auch sehr uncool. Also wahrscheinlich eine redundante Stromversorgung mit einem Akku pro Rumpf. Was in die Mitte zwischen die Rümpfe kommt weiß ich noch nicht, aber wenn das Boot einfach zerlegbar wäre, wäre das doch praktisch |kopfkrat. Mal schauen. Fakt ist, so ein Boot muss her. Eigenbau muss sein, ich zahl doch keine Mondpreise für son Kindergartenquatsch. Selbst laminieren ist mir zu aufwändig, Sperrholz wäre eine Alternative, aber mal gucken was günstiger kommt. Die Rümpfe werden bis auf den Platz für Antrieb, Steuerung und RC mit PU-Schaum ausgeschäumt. Macht das Boot zwar schwerer, aber dafür unsinkbar. Ein paar Pläne hab ich schon gezeichnet, aber wie geschrieben, ich weiss noch nicht was in die Mitte kommt. 
Evtl. könnte man sich da ja mal Planmäßig austauschen.

mfg
Backi


----------



## Bubsura (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Oh ja...die Preise sind momentan wirklich mehr als übertrieben...na gut was heißt momentan schon ne ganze Weile.

Bin gerade an der Planung für nen Eigenbau, versuche mich gerade an den ersten Zeichnungen und werde das ganze als kleines Modell vorbauen. Wird mein erstes
komplett selbst gebautes. Vorher hatte ich immer noch jemanden der mir da etwas zur Hand ging.

Vilt kann man sich ja wirklich mal Planmäßig austauschen wie Backfire meinte. Wäre sicher aufschlussreich wie ihr euch das so gedacht habt 

Lg


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Hallo Backi.

Da Eigenbauten immer ein heiss begehrtes Thema sind und du anscheinend Kenne davon hast, wäre es schön, wenn du einen detaillierten Bericht für unser Onlinemagazin zu dem Selbstbau machen würdest, mit Materialliste, Fotos, Schritt für Schritt, etc., so dass auch (handwerklich nicht ganz blöde) Laien das nachvollziehen können.
Grad von der Elektronik und dem Funk haben die meisten -wie ich- wohl wenig Ahnung, darum sollte auch das ausführlich und verständlich sein.
Wäre sehr toll!

#h


----------



## Carras (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Nun ja,

ganz so günstig wird das auch wieder nicht werden. Täuscht Euch da bitte nicht.
Ich habe im Winter auch ein "Projekt Futterbot" gestartet und im April auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Alle Teile (mit Hilfe eines erfahrenen Modellbauers) selbst zusammengestellt. Sprich das Boot kann man so nirgens kaufen.
Basis war ein Katamaran Rumpf des Carp Madness XXL. Auf ebay ersteigert. Der Antrieb (inkl. Lenkung) wird über zwei 12 V Motoren realisiert (normal arbeiten alle Futterboote mit 6 bis 7,4 V Speed Motoren).
Das Boot hat zwei getrennte Futterklappen (2 Servos).
Zudem sind insges. 9 LED's als zuschlatbare Beleuchtung verbaut.
Gesteuert wird das Boot über ein 2,4 Ghz Funke.

Anbei mal die Liste der Teile inkl. der original Preise (ich habe weniger bezahlt, weil einiges über ebay ersteigert wurde!)

XXL Rumpf   120.-€
Robbe Motoren  30.-€
Motorentstörsätze 6,80 € 
Fahrtregler (inkl. V Mischer)  70.-€
Antriebswellen 11,50 €
Schiffsschrauben 4,60 €
Kupplungen (Wellen/Motor) 18,20€
2 Kyosho Servos  90.-€
4 Akkus  20.-€
JR Servokabel  10.-€
sonst. Einzeladern  5.-€
Bowdenzug für Futterklappen 4,50 €
2 Miniaturschalter 4.-€
2 Dichtkappen für Schalter 1,30 €
9 LED's  7,30 €
LED Fassungen 5.-€
9 Vorwiderstände 0,35 €
2,4 Ghz Fernbedienung 85.-€
Kleber 10.-€
diverse Schrauben und Winkel, Elektromaterial: 20.-€

sind in Summe ca. 525.-€

Das Ladegerät für die Akkus ist noch nicht eingerechnet. Hier kann ich mein Ctek fürs Auto nutzen.


Wie gesagt, das wäre es mit Original Preisen gerechnet. Wer hier Zeit hat und auf ebay seine Sachen ersteigert kann da schon noch sparen. Aber unter 300 oder 350.-€ wird man auch dabei nicht kommen.
Wobei man dann bedenken muss, dass man für jedes Teil, welches man bei nem anderen Anbieter kauft, auch extra Versandkosten haben wird. Da ist man dann lockerst nochmal bei 40.- bis 60.- € extra !

Zu beachten ist, dass das natürlich alles Markenprodukte (Robbe/Futaba, CTI, Graupner, Kyopsho, Spektrum usw.) aus dem Modellbau sind.


so gesehen, sind z.B. die Bausätze von Carp Madness, welche man ja kompl. kaufen kann, gar nicht so teuer.

Grüßle


----------



## Marc 24 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*



Carras schrieb:


> XXL Rumpf   120.-€
> Robbe Motoren  30.-€
> Fahrtregler (inkl. V Mischer)  70.-€
> 2 Kyosho Servos  90.-€
> 2,4 Ghz Fernbedienung 85.-€



Ich bin auch gerade dabei, ein Futterboot selbst zu bauen. Bei folgenden Teilen ist in einigen Fällen viel zu viel, bei einigen ein bisschen zu viel berechnet.

Der XXL-Rumpf kostet 120€. Ich finde das für ein "Stück Plastik" vieeeeel zu viel Geld. Da kannst du persönlich natürlich nichts ändern. Wenn du den haben willst, kostet das 120€, aber ich hab mir einen eigenen Rumpf aus Styropor gebaut (lässt sich übrigens sehr sauber mit der Stichsäge schneiden, nachdem mein erster Versuch mit einem "heißen Draht" gescheitert ist). Der Styorpor-Rumpf muss dann "nur noch" mit Epxidharz überzogen werden, dann hat man einen steinharten, extrem schwimmfähigen Rumpf. Und das für unter 20€. 

Dann ist es sicherlich so, dass man sich von allem das Beste kaufen kann, aber reicht ein Tamiya-Motor nicht auch für 5€/St. bei ebay?

Einen passenden Tamiya-Fahrtregler gibt es auch schon für 20€, da spart man also locker 50€. 

Dann weiß ich nicht, was du für Servos gekauft hast. Guckt man bei ebay, gibt es schon 4er-Packs für unter 10€. Selbst wenn diese Teile kaputt gehen, kann man bei einem selbstgebauten Bott doch schnell die Teile austauschen. Man weiß ja genau, wie was funktioniert. Für 8€ gibt es die aber auch nur aus HongKong, zugegeben. Da dauert der Versand auch mal 30 Tage. Aber funktionieren super.

Eine gescheite Fernbedienung kostet sicherlich 85€. Ich habe mir eine neue 6-Kanal 2,4Ghz Fernsteuerung bei ebay für 35€ ersteigert. Prinzipiell brauche ich zwar nur 4 Kanäle, aber es ist schon angenehmer, die Futterklappen über Kippschalter zu betätigen. Nicht, dass man versehentlich mit dem Steuerknüppel die Futterklappe auslöst.

Das soll nun natürlich absolut keine Kritik an deinem Einkauf darstellen, Carras. Denn du hast absolut hochwertige Teile, die dir wahrscheinlich keine Probleme machen werden. 

Das sollte nur denjenigen, die günstig so ein Futterboot bauen wollen, ein paar Anregungen zum Geldsparen geben.

Gruß Marc


----------



## mephy87 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn diese Teile kaputt gehen, kann man bei einem selbstgebauten Bott doch schnell die Teile austauschen. Man weiß ja genau, wie was funktioniert. Für 8€ gibt es die aber auch nur aus HongKong, zugegeben. Da dauert der Versand auch mal 30 Tage. Aber funktionieren super.


 
Nun gibt es aber Menschen die beruflich gut eingespannt sind und es leider nur selten ans Wasser schaffen aber dann Ihre Zeit so gut wie möglich nutzen wollen. Da Zahl ich doch lieber 300€ mehr für ein Qualitätsboot auf das ich mich verlassen kann als dann am Wasser wenn ich es brauche ewig zu basteln.


----------



## Wickedstyler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

smile ich hab letzens bei uns am vereinssee ein paar futter boot spezies gesehen .. war echt witzig denen zuzuschauen .. und was die die welle gemacht haben .. die plätze hätte man auch mit geworfenen boilies erreicht .. auswerfen konnten die jungs auch nicht mehr .. haben ja ihr boot um die montage "raus"zufahren .. wie haben wir das früher nur alles gemacht |rolleyes


----------



## Marc 24 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Nun gibt es aber Menschen die beruflich gut eingespannt sind und es leider nur selten ans Wasser schaffen aber dann Ihre Zeit so gut wie möglich nutzen wollen.


Ich weiß nicht genau, worauf du hinauswillst. Stören dich die 30 Tage, weil der Bau des Futterboots dann länger dauert? Wenn du beruflich so eingespannt bist, hast du ja nicht einmal die Möglichkeit, ein Boot zu bauen. 



mephy87 schrieb:


> Da Zahl ich doch lieber 300€ mehr für ein Qualitätsboot auf das ich mich verlassen kann als dann am Wasser wenn ich es brauche ewig zu basteln.



Also erwägst du jetzt gar nicht, ein Boot selbst zu bauen oder willst du 300€ mehr für ein selbstgebautes ausgeben? Werde am Besten noch einmal konkreter.


----------



## Captain.Chaos (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

ich würde den rumpf ebenfalls aus 120er abflussröhren als catamaran aufbauen, mit einer plattform in der mitte für das futter. leider lässt sich dieses material aber sehr sehr schlecht verkleben. epoxy-harz kann man dort eigentlich vergessen und muss sich spezialkleber suchen.

als motoren sollten 2x 500er bürstenmotoren lockerst reichen. durch die ansteuerung von 2 reglern brauchts auch keine ruder oder sonstige servos. als wellen würde 3,2mm flexwellen oder günstigere starre wellen funktionieren.
2 günstige metall-servos sollten für einen kippmechanismus ebenfalls ausreichen.
die lipos gibts für 15euro beim chinahändler, ein günstiges ladegerät eine spalte drunter :g
 bei der funke kann auch eine "alte" 40Mhz (es braucht hier kein teures 2,4Ghz system) den fütterdienst wunderbar regeln!
die ganze hardware ist kein hightech material sondern absolute standardware, die wirklich nicht teuer ist!

versteht mich nicht falsch, aber überschätzt nicht den wert eines fertigen rumpfes!!! ein rumpf aus ABS kunstoff kostet in der herstellung cent beträge. laminierte versionen aus Glasfaser kosten wenige euro (je nach größe max 20euro materialkosten). und dort liegen die chinesen deutlich drunter!

bezahlt nicht zuviel für so einen "spielzeug" und baut es lieber selbst! verständlicherweise ist für manche solch ein vorhaben wegen unwissenheit und zeitmangel nicht drin. jedoch sollte man beim kauf nicht unbedingt zuviel ausgeben


----------



## Carras (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Hab ich ja zwei mal mit rein geschrieben,...das sind die Originalpreise ! was ich angegeben habe.

Der Rumpf,...klaro geht das auch anders und günstiger. Ich wollte aber einen fertigen Rumpf haben und keine Experimente veranstallten. Der von vorne herein als Futterboot ausgelegt ist. Dass es sowas nicht für 3,50 € bei den Modellbaufirmen gibt,...das wissen die Hersteller der Futterboote auch  . Auch wenn so ein ABs Rumpf tatsächlich nciht mehr Materialwert hat. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man ja ein Werkzeug davon haben muss! Und das kostet schon ein bisserl.

Zum Motor, klar da gehen auch andere. Es ist nur die Frage was man will.
Futterboote habe alle einen so genannten "Verdränger" Rumpf. Die Standard Motoren die eingesetz werden, sind Graupner ECO Speed 600. 
genau diese Kombi passt eigentlich, aus Modellbausicht, nicht.
Verdränger brauchen eher etwas niedriger drehende Motore mit mehr Drehmoment.
Ich brauch ja kein Speedboot, sondern nen starken Lastenschlepper.!

Daher hab ich die 12 V Robbe Motoren verwendet. 

Zu den Reglern,... ich habe nur einen Regler, der einen integrierten V-Mischer mit drin hat. Ich brauche also nix über die Funke oder gar den PC an der Funke, einstellen bzw. programmieren.

Nutzt man zwei Fahrtregler, sollten das auch welche sein, die die Ströme der Motoren ab können und die gewissen Funktionen beinhalten (Vorwärts + Rückwärts / ggf. "selbstlernend"). Da wird die Auswahl schon geringer. 
Es bringt ja auch nix, wenn das Boot in Leerfahrt super läuft, aber dann bei voller Ladung nicht mehr von der Stelle kommt.

Meine Servos haben mich auch keine 90.-€ gekostet. Waren in Summe 8.-€ (ebay). Aber sie sind "Stahl-Kugelgelagert",...sprich robust und langlebig.

Bei der Funke,  klar da gibts auch Jamara FCX6, Modellcraft oder ähnliche die ebenso gehen. Gebraucht so meist für 40 bis 50.-€ zu haben.
Und die 2,4 Ghz Funke ist deutlich geschickter als die alten 40 Mhz Anlagen mit 2 Meter Antenne am Boot.! ( fahrt mal mit ausgezogener 2 Meter Antenne an Büsche heran!)



Man muss halt die Augen auf machen und ein bisschen schauen.


Hier gilt es wie überall: das Risiko, dass man ein zweites Mal kaufen muss, weil man billig gekauft hat und das Boot abraucht, besteht auch hier.


----------



## Marc 24 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*

Ich glaube Captain Chaos hat die selbe Einstellung wie ich. Und ich denke, dass Carras meinen Post auch nicht falsch aufgenommen hat. Eine Sache noch: Eine 2,4Ghz-Fernsteuerung gibts doch schon für 60€, nicht aus HongKong!  Wer noch sparen will, kauft die aber für 30€ aus HongKong :m. Ich denke, dass wir jetzt ein paar Positionen vorgestellt haben, und jeder kann das machen, was ihm am Besten kommt.
Damit bin ich nun glaube ich raus aus der Diskussion.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Captain.Chaos (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Futterboote, unverschämt TEUER!!!!!!!*



Carras schrieb:


> Zum Motor, klar da gehen auch andere. Es ist nur die Frage was man will.
> Futterboote habe alle einen so genannten "Verdränger" Rumpf. Die Standard Motoren die eingesetz werden, sind Graupner ECO Speed 600.
> genau diese Kombi passt eigentlich, aus Modellbausicht, nicht.
> Verdränger brauchen eher etwas niedriger drehende Motore mit mehr Drehmoment.
> Ich brauch ja kein Speedboot, sondern nen starken Lastenschlepper.!



...unsere gruppe hat ein bergeboot, um liegengebliebene boote vom see zu bergen. 
wir benutzen dafür einen 60cm langen rumpf, indem ein simpler 600er bürstenmotor arbeitet und dieser bringt 1,5m 13kg rennboote absolut sicher und flott an land!!
ein futterboot mit zwei(!!) 600er motoren ist mehr als ausreichend. 
700er 12-14V motoren sind natürlich größer und werden auch nicht so schnell warm, sind aber wieder schwerer, dadurch einen größeren rumpf mit mehr verdrängung, brauchen dickere regler, doppelte lipo anzahl und und und...

als kühlung der motoren bei solch einem verhältnismässig langsamen boot sollten kleine pc 5-12V lüfter wunderbar funktionieren. durch den geringen speed wäre eine wasserkühlung sowieso unbrauchbar, da der wasserdurchlauf nahezu bei 0 liegen würde |supergri


----------

